# How to anti-static staticky spreader?



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

For whatever reason my Earthway 2170 combined with urea turns into a staticky mess. It sticks to itself and it sticks to the spreader and it just doesn't flow like it should. I have to do the "last little bit fertilizer shuffle" for the entire spreading session, which I'm sure means I'm not getting a good, even spread. It only happens with urea. I can spread any other material (oceangro, lime, 10-10-10) without any problems.

Has anyone tried taking any anti-static measures on their spreader (or to their urea)? I'm considering rubbing it down with a dryer sheet or buying an anti-static spray on Amazon.

Suggestions would be welcome! Thanks!


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

Hmm. I've never heard of that issue. Earthway is supposed to have excellent customer service; I'd suggest giving them a call and seeing if they have any recommendations.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

ken-n-nancy said:


> Hmm. I've never heard of that issue. Earthway is supposed to have excellent customer service; I'd suggest giving them a call and seeing if they have any recommendations.


Good call! I'll reach out to them. I've contacted them before and they've always been super helpful!


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

chrismar said:


> ken-n-nancy said:
> 
> 
> > Earthway is supposed to have excellent customer service; I'd suggest giving them a call and seeing if they have any recommendations.
> ...


Let us know what you find out. I've never encountered that problem, but have the same spreader, so I'm curious what to do if I ever have that issue!


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

After you wash it just put one of these sheets with it in the dryer


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

@LawnNeighborSam  Seriously, though, I'm considering rubbing down the hopper and impeller with one of those!


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

Hahaha make a YouTube video of it guaranteed at least 10,000 views


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Speaking of Bounce that's what I do to get everything out.


----------



## ForsheeMS (May 21, 2018)

I've never had a static issue with a spreader. I do use dryer sheets on the powder hopper for my reloading press and it works. Certain types of gun powders tend to build static causing inconsistency and it is normally worse in the winter when the humidity is low. I ran a ground cable which helped but rubbing down the inside of the hopper with a dryer sheet completely eliminated it. I'd say go for it, either way it's not going to hurt.


----------



## TroyScherer (Jul 17, 2018)

I have done similar on my Honda mower. I use my car detailing products to wash and seal the plastics and the underside of the deck. Al good paint sealant works well and I really like using a spray sealant or Quick detailer.

I use CArPro products a lot and really like their spray sealant *Reload*.
https://www.autopia-carcare.com/cquartz-reload-spray-sealant.html#.W5_YnuhKiUk

*Finish Kare 425* is a quick detialer that leaves a slick finish and has a claim of anti-static. It does work but its not a crazy anti-static.
https://www.autopia-carcare.com/finish-kare-4251.html#.W5_YJehKiUk


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

TroyScherer said:


> I have done similar on my Honda mower. I use my car detailing products to wash and seal the plastics and the underside of the deck. Al good paint sealant works well and I really like using a spray sealant or Quick detailer.
> 
> I use CArPro products a lot and really like their spray sealant *Reload*.
> https://www.autopia-carcare.com/cquartz-reload-spray-sealant.html#.W5_YnuhKiUk
> ...


Interesting, thanks! Price is kinda steep to be used on a spreader, though.


----------



## TroyScherer (Jul 17, 2018)

chrismar said:


> Interesting, thanks! Price is kinda steep to be used on a spreader, though.



Car detailing is my 1st passion. So when you have all the products, tools, and stuff it doesn't become an issue. And really when I look at a cost per oz of product; and how much it would take per mower it be comes less than a dollar.

Its just like getting Tenacity. the up front cost looks high but the reality of cost per application is lower and makes sense when compared to going with a service.


----------



## kaptain_zero (Jun 2, 2018)

The old time ammunition reloaders solution(around late 1970s) to a plastic gun powder funnel developing static was to wash it with Joy dishwashing liquid (I seem to recall Joy being replaced by Dawn, so it likely does the same), rinse gently by spraying with water and air dry. Do not dry with a towel or by rubbing anything against the plastic or it will become static charged again. It should work fine for your Earthway hopper, and you likely have Dawn in your kitchen, but if not... it's only about 3 bucks. I have no experience with dryer sheets as we don't use them, but that sounds like an idea too. I just don't like the idea of rubbing it against the plastic as rubbing is what dislodges electrons and causes the static charge in the first place.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Earthway has responded, and suggested the dawn dish soap as well:



> Have you tried washing your unit real good with some dawn dish liquid and towel drying very well, this should help immensely from helping to prevent static electricity.


I'll forego the towel drying, though, and let it air dry.


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

Cool! Learn something new every day!

I even have Dawn dishwashing soap already in the garage for the lawn! (Moss killer.)


----------



## kaptain_zero (Jun 2, 2018)

:thumbup:


----------



## kaptain_zero (Jun 2, 2018)

Inquiring minds might like to know how things worked out.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

kaptain_zero said:


> Inquiring minds might like to know how things worked out.


Definitely! I just haven't had a chance to do it yet. I'll post an update when I give the dawn a try!


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Spreader has been cleaned 2x with dawn. It's air drying now and we'll see how it does with the urea tomorrow morning! &#129310;&#127996;


----------



## kaptain_zero (Jun 2, 2018)

Sorry... there were some snow flakes in the rain coming down yesterday, so now it's pretty much sit inside and dream about lawn care until May, which gives me way too much time to hang out on forums! :mrgreen:


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

The dawn worked! Absolutely no stickage this morning! Hooray!


----------



## kaptain_zero (Jun 2, 2018)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

chrismar said:


> The dawn worked! Absolutely no stickage this morning! Hooray!


w00t!


----------

